# injured Gold severum



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a injured female gold Severum, she was attacked by 2 blue African ciclids(they are no longer in the tank I returned to the store) Her name is Spike, she has been at the bottom of the tank for 3 days head down sometimes almost upside down. It appears that her left gill is barley of not moving at all. I hate to loose her what can I do. I have added aquarium salt 1 tbsp per 5 gal as well as Melafix.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stress coat may help heal the fish, but it sounds like it will be lucky to live another day.


----------



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

Ty 4 the suggestion, she is still hanging on and i am trying not to loose hope. what really makes me mad is that I was told the the blue ciclids I put in there would be fine with my fish. Hard to beleive that little 1.5 inch fish could do so much damage to a 8 inch fish


----------

